# Dog bite advice needed



## euphorion (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi all,
Long story short i want to hear some opinions and get some advice from you. I am employed as a dog washer, you know, the mobile doggy hydrobaths you see driving around? Yeah i'm 'one of those'  So this morning i was out doing some regulars that get done every fortnight or so, although i've never washed them before. First dog was done no worries, he loves his bath and cuddles, very sweet thing. The second dog wasn't having any of it and as i was leading him to the bath he turned around and bit me. Got me on the hand over the thumb, so i have a nice little hole in my hand which looked rather interesting before it started pouring blood. None of the other girls i work with have ever been bitten by this dog before, we've all had little nips from smaller princess dogs that don't like getting clipped but never a full-on 'i want to hurt you' munch like i got today. So anyway, the owner was at the time on his mobile, standing right next to the dog when he got me, and remained on his mobile, after simply smakcing the dog on the nose. he did come back out with a bottle of detol (still on the phone) didnt mention the bite at all... stayed on the phone for a good 20 minutes and THEN said "oh sorry about that", yeah.... umm what!? my boss came to check things out as she was just down the road at the time, and the owner put all the blame on me, of course, however i did have a fellow worker with me at the time who saw everything, and my boss is confident in my handling abilities to know it was not my fault. 

anywho, my question: do i report the bite? do i have the responsibility to report it in case any kids ge their face ripped off by this dog in future? and if i do report it, who do i call? I live in brisbane by the way. oh and we are no longer going to wash the dog for this man, the risk of another bite is too great , and subsequently the guy said he would simply get another business to wash his dogs for him. I feel its my responsibility to call other hydrobathing busuinesses in brisbane to forewarn them about this dog, can i do that? 

sorry if this doesnt make much sense, and thanks for reading this far. im in a bit of a tizz about all this and reall y need some advice. oh and i should add, i cannot work for a few days because of the wound, and the bruising i know is coming is going to seriously hinder my work as i can barely move my thumb from the swelling. 

argh, advice/opinions please! if anyone has any personal experiences they can share that may help me, please do!


----------



## spydalover (Jun 3, 2009)

do you know the breed of the dog


----------



## steelvan (Jun 3, 2009)

your boss should have details about all that sort of stuff
check with them if not probably just call the rspca and chat with someone there, tell them the story and see what they say
i have no experience in this sorta stuff but its just wat i would do


----------



## euphorion (Jun 3, 2009)

Sharpei


----------



## FALANA27 (Jun 3, 2009)

*I hate dogs that bit*

Think you should do something next time it could be a kid ...


----------



## euphorion (Jun 3, 2009)

cheers steelvan.

my boss did say i could report it but she would give me the details if and when i chose to report it. its dreadfully annoying as im right handed and of course that the hand he bit!

i will be calling the council and the rspca in the morning, anything else anyone?


----------



## euphorion (Jun 3, 2009)

FALANA27 said:


> Think you should do something next time it could be a kid ...



thats what im thinking


----------



## spydalover (Jun 3, 2009)

id ask your boss about it but as they have folds all over their bodies it could be goin blind and got scared


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jun 3, 2009)

FALANA27 said:


> Think you should do something next time it could be a kid ...



yea good idea shoot a chiwawa 

As for your situation i would ask your boss / ring RSPCA.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 3, 2009)

I hope the dog hasn't caused you any serious damage. You should file an incident report with your boss, and I am not 100% sure but I think its the council that usually deals with dangerous dogs. But try to find a moment they are interested in listening about it is something that isn't easy. I was bitten by someone's dog when I was out walking one time. Dog snuck up behind me and grabbed me on the leg. I reported the dog to the council and the police. The police shrugged their shoulders and asked me what did I want them to do about it.

You have the right to refuse a dog, don't EVER feel like you have to wash it. All dogs are friendly sooks to their owners. If they look at you with green eyes or give the slightest indication they aren't going to co-operate, then you need to decide whether you can do it or whether to muzzle it, or back off. I use to have a hydrobath and clipping service attached to my pet shop. One lady brought 2 little dogs in - one went home half clipped because the little ******* would not let me clip its feet or belly. Snarly little silky and the lady would not let me muzzle the dog so I told her to take it somewhere else.


----------



## euphorion (Jun 3, 2009)

nup, deffinately not a fear bite. and it wasn't 'foldy-skin rolly dog' and hes not blind. the fact his he bit me, with every intention of doing me damage, plain and simply, and i feel he is in the hands of an irresponsible owner. 

blah. boils my blood.


----------



## FALANA27 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have poodle next door an i hate .im scare it mite bit my little girl when she start walking ...
I have two staffy if ever bit any of my kids there will get bullet in there head
my partner adam know how feel about dogs......after dogs drop im not have anymore .i like reptile more easy going to handle .


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 3, 2009)

It may need to be logged as an workplace accident.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jun 3, 2009)

FALANA27 said:


> I have poodle next door an i hate .im scare it mite bit my little girl when she start walking ...
> I have two staffy if ever bit any of my kids there will get bullet in there head
> my partner adam know how feel about dogs......after dogs drop im not have anymore .i like reptile more easy going to handle .



Nice grammar ..
The damage from a poodle bite would be much less significant than from say a adult bearded dragon. How on earth are reptiles easier to handle than dogs? You would prefer to handle a inland taipan over a poodle?


----------



## spydalover (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah well if the owner didnt seem to care then yeah id say his irresponcible if my dog did that id kill it


----------



## Sarah24 (Jun 3, 2009)

I dont think a sharpeis skin folds is any excuse...before you decide to report it you must find out if it is a nervous dog or if it is actually an agressive dog. If it was a one off where the dog got nervous with a new handler, it would be quite unfair to report as a report can have things taken very far and in some cases lead to euthanasia. But, if the case is that it is an agressive dog, by all means report it to animal services. If not the RSPCA, you can always report it to the police. 
I had my hand badly bitten at work a couple of months ago and it was nothing to do with my handling abilities, it was that it was an agressive dog. My boss informed the owners who were very apologetic and confirmed it was an agressive dog and took full responsibility for it. The dog was reported and unfortunately had to be euthanased but it was the best option. This might be the same for your case. If it is an agressive dog by nature, there is always a high risk of it biting someone again and in this case, you want to avoid this and it may have to be put down.
I hope your hand gets better 

Sarah


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 3, 2009)

Make a formal report to your boss because the injury is covered under Workcover (in NSW) or the QLD equivalent. There may be compensation because you were injured in the course of employment and are unable to carry out normal duties due to the injury. You don't have to sue or anything, but you may be entitled to pay or light duties while you can't do the normal hydrobath thing. Might be worth reporting to the local council's animal control officer too.

Keep a close eye on the bite and get it checked by a doctor ASAP. Deep puncture wounds like that can become septic. I used to work for hand surgeons and when I got a nasty rat bite, they made me soak my hand in peroxide for 30 minutes and put me on antibiotics to prevent infection (it nicked my finger joint). Sharpeis are a fighting breed; bites are not uncommon. At least they don't get the lockjaw like staffys!


----------



## FALANA27 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Reptile dont go around bite poeple*

Like dogs do .
Snake dont go around bite poeple on purpose 
snake got no way defend it self...


----------



## grannieannie (Jun 3, 2009)

I believe that breed can be aggressive, but then any dog can be. I think you'll find it was originally bred as a hunting dog of some sort. The folds were a good protection for them against their prey.


----------



## FALANA27 (Jun 3, 2009)

*No dog has lockjaw*

Go no net an you will find out i did it a while ago.i find out like i said no dog has lockjaw .


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 3, 2009)

FALANA27 said:


> Go no net an you will find out i did it a while ago.i find out like i said no dog has lockjaw .


I used the term 'lockjaw' euphemistically. Staffys have a very strong and tenacious bite. It is difficult to get them to open their jaws unless they want to do so. My husband once had a male staffy by the collar (twisting) and balls (also twisting), but it still took a while to get it to let go of our dog.


----------



## Sarah24 (Jun 3, 2009)

pythonmum said:


> I used the term 'lockjaw' euphemistically. Staffys have a very strong and tenacious bite. It is difficult to get them to open their jaws unless they want to do so. My husband once had a male staffy by the collar (twisting) and balls (also twisting), but it still took a while to get it to let go of our dog.


 

OUCH! omg..im just imagining the dog having its balls twisted! ugh! dammit that would hurt! and it still didnt let go??? man....that dog has one high thresh hold of pain....


----------



## itbites (Jun 3, 2009)

My best mate has been grooming dogs for years..

She's copped a few aggressive dogs before, 

I believe she makes a note for next time she goes there to muzzle the dog

If she feels it necessary she will cease to do certain dogs.

She has never gone to the council etc & reported a dog for biting.

You would imagine some dogs are not keen on being washed/groomed

also some dogs take a liking to certain groomers & not to others...

So I don't think contacting/warning anyone (other than the owner & your boss) 

is appropriate in a situation like that.


----------



## dragozz (Jun 3, 2009)

I wouldn't be calling the council or RSPCA. I mean any dog can bite. I don't think it's fair to the dog. A friend of mine does grooming. Some dogs are not keen on the whole "getting groomed" idea but she puts a muzzle on in those cases. They sometimes turn around and try to bite, but the muzzle is there to protect her. 

Any dog in a certain situation may bite. It does not necessarily mean that it is aggressive. The owner should have been there to supervise and warn you if any of such behaviour was expected.

BUT

I think with any job, you have risks involved. This was unfortunate, but looking at it the other way, it is your job and surely it would be expected that ONE DAY this could/ would happen. Should you not use precautions to prevent such situations? If you are doing woodwork you wear protection for your eyes. If something goes in your eye and damages it because you did not wear it, that is really your fault.... if you see what I'm getting at.

It certainly wasn't nice of the owner not to say much but if the dog was aggressive I'm sure he would of told you.Or perhaps it should be a part of your work procedures to ask or prepare for things like that when handling new dogs that you do not know. Maybe you should talk to your boss about not being properly equipped or having the right procedures in place for your safety.

You said " the dog was't having any of it and it turned around and bit me" ....so you saw it coming. I see it as negligence on your part.


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 3, 2009)

Perhaps you should figure out why it bit you. If it's never bitten anyone else before, then one would think it doesn't usually bite.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Jun 3, 2009)

my advice is if you are unsure about any dog, use a muzzle, ask the owners to put the dog in the bath and restrain it for you then proceed with washing. 
Shar-Pei's were initially bred for dog fighting years ago and with out proper training can demonstrate agressive, protective behaviour. From experience and knowledge of this breed they are VERY protective of territory and family.

*Temperament*
The Chinese Shar-Pei was bred as a guard dog- this makes them very territorial. They are very protective of their home and family. This makes them an excellent house dog, but can present some problems when strangers enter the home. While it is desirable to have a dog that protects the home, it is risky to have a dog that is too protective. Here are some suggestions: 

When people come over to the house have the dog crated - this avoids any confrontations. Otherwise, have the dog on a leash and slip collar. Have your guests ignore the dog for the first few minutes and let the dog get used to the fact that strangers have entered his domain. Then have the guests offer some treats to the dog - again, under your supervision and control.
Many Shar-Pei will guard the door. Use baby gates to restrict this activity. Crating is also useful for this problem.
Spray bottles containing water are useful to control some unwanted behaviors since most Shar-Pei don't seem to like water.
It's always a good idea, with any dog, to have friends phone before they come over to your home. This allows you a chance to prepare for the interaction of friends and your dog ahead of time.
Keep a good supply of treats on hand to reward good behavior.
Use common sense. Remember that not all people like dogs or know how to act around dogs. Don't let your dog be a nuisance to house guests. Young children often don't know how to behave around dogs - be especially alert when youngsters come to the house.
Breed-Specific Behaviors:
Shar-Pei display the following behaviors which seem to be characteristics of the breed: 

They display a behavior known as "sharking". This is a circling, staring behavior characteristic of fighting dogs and used to intimidate their opponents. This occurs when the dog is nervous or unsure.
When crated or otherwise confined they have a tendency to "bury" their water and/or food.
They don't like to be petted on top of the head. This is probably due to poor peripheral vision caused by the excessive skin folds around the eyes and the heavy brow.
Many Shar-Pei, particularly the horse-coats, don't like to go out in the rain. They may have to be kicked out the door to make them eliminate.
Shar-Pei and Other Dogs:
The Chinese Shar-Pei is a very alert, intelligent and highly responsive dog breed. They have a lower aggression threshold to other dogs as well as a lower proximity tolerance around other dogs. This translates into the following recommendations: 

It is highly advised to begin obedience training at as early an age as possible. Early socialization is to be encouraged and the earlier this begins the better.
Always maintain control of your Shar-Pei in the presence of other dogs. Bear in mind that other dog owners may not control their dogs and be prepared for the unexpected.
Use of positive reinforcement (treats, toys) to reward good behavior and paying attention in the presence of other dogs is absolutely necessary. It is difficult to use punishment when the dog is already excited by the presence of another dog - learning is not occurring when the adrenalin is flowing.


----------



## Stranger (Jun 3, 2009)

hmm .. Some dogs are just like that i guess.


----------



## Troyster (Jun 3, 2009)

How quick we all are to blame the breed of dog when really it is the owner who is at fault for numerous reasons.
Perhaps the dog is freightened of being bathed, or perhaps if it was a dog you are unfamiliar with you should have asked the owner a few questions first about his dogs history,and maybe played with the animal for a few minutes first to gain its trust.
I think alot of the responsibility lies with you as you didnt do any research into the dog you were about to bath, which can be a stressful experience for a nervous dog, and wouldnt the odd bite here and there be part and parcel of the job?Perhaps you can take something away from this and be better prepared next time you wash a dog you dont know.


----------



## dragozz (Jun 4, 2009)

I HATE how the individual dogs bahaviour is generalised to specific breeds.

I have shown dogs and have had the opportunity to spend time with many different breeds, some, which people would consider dangerous. With any dog, no matter what breed ,IT COMES DOWN TO INDIVIDUAL TEMPERAMENT AND HOW YOU RAISE THEM. 

So please, lets not put it down to the fact that this dog was a Shar-Pei and use this as a reason as to WHY he bit someone.


----------



## shered (Jun 4, 2009)

If this dog has never bitten anyone before you, could it be that it could sense that you were nervous by having never washed it before. If you were, it would sense this and behave very differently to ordinary behaviour. IMO it is your boss and the person supervising you who are at fault for not educating you correctly into animal behaviours and responses. It might pay for you to research the behaviours of each breed that you will be washing the next day so you are better prepared. Your boss should also have given you several different sizes of muzzle and it would be a good thing to muzzle every dog you haven't washed before until you are confident with them and they have gotten to know you. This is definately a work cover report as its your boss' negligence in training you. By reporting this particular animal to other authorities, I think your boss would be in trouble. The animals owner assumes that they are having someone who is well trained to handle all types of animals - this is what they are paying for. 

I hope that your hand is going ok. If there is any soreness, swelling or redness, you must go to a doctor and get some antibiotic treatment and testing for nerve/ligament damage. Look after yourself first and foremost.


----------



## Noongato (Jun 4, 2009)

You work as a dog washer and it never occured to you that you will get bitten???
Thats like owning a snake and expecting to never get a scratch... Then when it happens, getting out the shovel....

Why do people jump to conclusions that a dog will attack a child?? 
ITS A ANIMAL PEOPLE! And therefore there is always a risk of being on the bitey end, dont matter if your dog is 15 year old and never bitten.. Its still a dog!

What if you could put people down everytime they are aggressive towards you....


----------



## kakariki (Jun 4, 2009)

You get bitten by a Sharpei & all you get is a hole on your thumb......That isn't aggression! Seriously.......you are in the wrong job if you are worried about a bite like that! A Sharpei is not a small dog & IF it meant business, which it clearly did not, you have way more than a hole! Maybe a wee bit of over reaction on your part imo. That said, I would submit an accident report in case it gets infected & you need to make a claim.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope by now you had your wound seen to by a doctor. Puncture wounds become infected easier than open wounds. In any case it would be prudent to have a medical record of the injury in case it's needed for future reference. Good luck with the whole situation.


----------



## euphorion (Jun 4, 2009)

Thankyou for all the opinions everyone. I shall be reporting the incident to the relevant authorities and informing other hydrobathing services of the dog in order to use appropriate measures. Companion animal grooming and training of course has its dangers, there are muzzles in the salon for dogs that hint at being dodgy, in particular for smaller nippy breeds that always seem to come with that attitude. In the case of the littlies a bite isn't anything to worry about, even if they were to bite a child they wouldn't be doing much damage. However this particular incident concerns a dog which could potentially cause serious damage to a child, and no i do NOT believe that a dog EVER biting a human is acceptable in the slightest, My snakes can nail me all they like, I understand they are not domesticated and they don’t exactly have the ability to rip me to pieces are they? (I am referring to smaller species of pythons here; I don’t keep scrubbies or vens.)

I am a little sad to see the responses that put the blame on me though. Of course i expect to get bitten on occasion, and this usually tends to be no more than a 'gumming' or a snap at the equipment, the dogs are always told off for this behaviour and over time they know we mean to just wash and pat and cuddle them, with lots of bikkies to boot. This on the other hand was the worst bite any of us have seen in the seven years the service has been in operation. And yes, to those comments regarding getting to know new dogs and not letting them know you're nervous, yeah of course i understand that. I wouldn’t exactly be a dog groomer if i didn't understand how dogs communicate and how to approach strange dogs would i? A new dog is always met with the owner, with bikkies in hand, lots of gentle pats and encouragement, etc. I wouldn't have my hands at all if i just waltzed up to every strange dog, dumped them in the bath and proceeded to wash them. 

The owner was present at all times throughout the incident and judging my his casual attitude towards it, and other comments of his afterwards, we were given the impression that the dog has been known to bite. I am only mildly concerned with the state of my hand, knowing that the damage will heal and i can go to the doctors if needed. However, i feel my responsibility lies in doing what i can to prevent this from happening again. I would feel partially responsible if another groomer were more seriously injured, or a child had their face ripped off because of my failure to report this incident.

To those of you that say i should not report it, i still appreciate the advice and opinions you have offered. I am confident in my values and attitudes towards dog-human aggression that i know i am making the right decision in reporting this.

On a final note i should add that i would indeed be disappointed if the dog is destroyed, after all it is still someone's pet. Preferentially i aim to have the dog listed as dangerous, and be made to wear the relevant collars and come with the required warnings and registration fees. I was influenced in this by discussing the matter with owners of a listed guard dog, who over-nights on business premises. Council regulations no longer allow the dog to be near customers during the day so it is kept penned on the property, simply because the dog did its job by restraining an aggressive intruder by knocking him to the ground and holding his arm in its mouth, didn’t even break the skin. We wash this dog weekly, and he is the biggest darling you will find. That dogs knows its position in the dog-human hierarchy, why should not all owners be expected to maintain their animals at that level?


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 4, 2009)

Use some common sense and put a mussle on the dogs before washing them, seems like the smartest thing to do.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 4, 2009)

Personally, I'd just suck it up and live with it, some dogs bite, nothing new about that. I would of (before or soon after getting the job) sought information about what action the company you work for does in such a situation as far as payment and health care go, but as a dog washer you are working with animals with big mouths, sharp teeth and primative minds...you have to expect to be bitten from time to time..... yes yes yes, the owner should not have got the dog washed if it was an edgy dog, but dobbing him into the council isn't the way to go imo, as there is a good chance the dog will face the needle... If someone lets their aggressive dog wander the streets or out the front of their house, yes, report them, but accidents will happen from time to time, and just because a dog may bite, still dosn't make it dangerous, as any dog can bite. Did you ask the owner about the dogs temperment before going near it? I would of.


----------



## captive_fairy (Jun 4, 2009)

pythonmum said:


> I used the term 'lockjaw' euphemistically. Staffys have a very strong and tenacious bite. It is difficult to get them to open their jaws unless they want to do so. My husband once had a male staffy by the collar (twisting) and balls (also twisting), but it still took a while to get it to let go of our dog.


 Yeah my friend had the same problem, even tried sticking a turned on hose up its bum and down its throat.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 4, 2009)

Sarah24 said:


> before you decide to report it you must find out if it is a nervous dog or if it is actually an agressive dog. If it was a one off where the dog got nervous with a new handler, it would be quite unfair to report as a report can have things taken very far and in some cases lead to euthanasia.



Very sound advice IMO. 

It would have been nice if the owner had fore-warned you. My dog is one of those dogs who doesn't like being left at groomers and these days I have to ensure I'm there with him, or do the dog myself (my styles are quite amusing )

Anyway, I hope your hand is feeling better.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 4, 2009)

Have you spoken about reporting the dog to your boss??? you may want to before you do it, as repercussions may come back onto the company and you may find yourself out of work....just a thought.


----------



## snakehandler (Jun 4, 2009)

As an employer of people working in the animal industry, I would expect a written report from you, which I then would follow up. It is not left up to you alone. I would not like it if I had nothing about the incident on paper and you complained to authorities, it would not risk your job but I would be having a talk with you about it...possibly a verbal warning. You should have been told this from the start of your job.

Just because you work in an industry does not mean you should expect injury, however you know that it is a possibility, you should know what to do if it does happen, ask your boss before it happens not after. Bites and scratches are very common in the animal industry, most are due to stress not aggression, when the full details are given to an experienced person they can make a call as to whether the bite was aggression or stress.

The dog will not be put down and should not be put down. This does not reflect on you at all, it is a reaction to a situation which the dog felt uncomfortable. An incident report should be made though as then you also have your self covered if there is any further problem with the injury. This is something that should be done each and every time there is an injury involving penetration or first aid intervention.


----------



## koubee (Jun 4, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Have you spoken about reporting the dog to your boss??? you may want to before you do it, as repercussions may come back onto the company and you may find yourself out of work....just a thought.



I thought the exact same thing. I am an onwer/operator of a pet grooming business and unfortunatley bites are a part of the business. A sharpei is a dog that should always be handled carefully, as theyre originally fighting dogs. I have been bitten by numerous dogs (all sizes) and it's just part of the business.
Get your hand checked out by a doc. 
I wouldn't refuse to do the dog again, just be careful next time and get the owner to muzzle it before he hands it over.


----------



## dragozz (Jun 4, 2009)

SERIOUSLY, get a new job. You are obviously delusional if you think every dog will come to you for a biscuit. Get a reality check. You should not be working with dogs at all IMO. It just looks like you are trying to blame the dog for what happened and not yourself for not taking precautions.


----------



## red-devil (Jun 4, 2009)

shooshoo said:


> nup, deffinately not a fear bite. and it wasn't 'foldy-skin rolly dog' and hes not blind. the fact his he bit me, with every intention of doing me damage, plain and simply, and i feel he is in the hands of an irresponsible owner.
> 
> blah. boils my blood.


 
Firstly , what terrible thing to happen to you, certainly something that can be avoided. First aid wise, obviously clean the wound, tetnus shot, constant cleaning of wound site.

A very handy tip but one that stings a little is to get a 3ml syringe or so, mix 50% betadine and 50% peroxide, shake it up and squirt quite forcebally into the punctures, this will cause it to bubble up and push any unwanted debris left in the bottom of those puncture marks, that is where the infection builds, believe me i know, dog bites are a part of my everyday life lol.. 

Now.. lol

Do you think you are qualified to state that it was "definately not a fear bite" ? 

Why do you believe the owners of this dog are irresponsible? because the owner didn't react the way you believe they should have??

Dogs bite for many many reasons, and no not all are excusable. I just feel from the circumstances you provided the dog was in no wrong.

Before you started your employment, Did they train you in the correct handling techniques for all different breeds, if so, how and where?

Were you properly "introduced" to the dog, and if so, how? 

There are so many factors behind a bite from a canine, and for you to instantlybelieve the dog is in the wrong, is wrong in itself. Why report themto the council?

Do you want to see the dog destroyed? if so, why?

People who offer reasons such as "A child may get hi/her face ripped off" are quite right in their assumptions, but the likelihood is less than likely. Do you think a Strange child will approach and handle the dog in a manner that is usually reserved for his/her owner? If so, trouble will occur, with alot of different breeds and individuals.

What do you know about the sharpei's charecteristics and did you take that into account when approaching, greeting and handling the animal?

I'm not on either side, and am not discounting any thing you say, Its a sensitive subject and not one that is black and white, when dealing with animals as you know, therer are many many shades of grey. 

I'd like to look at it from the dogs point of view as well, hence all my questions. 

Cheers, i hope your hand gets better.


----------



## cris (Jun 4, 2009)

Any bite pics? This is APS :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 4, 2009)

cris said:


> Any bite pics? This is APS :lol:



lol


----------



## itbites (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmmm as others have said if you report this one single bite 

that was clearly not aggressive considering the breed it is...

You are risking your job & also making your company look like amatures...

Not to mention loosing customers, as it is the owner of the sharpei will most likely

speak with other dog owners & you would loose business from that alone.

Word of mouth is a huge part of keeping & running a successful business..

Bites are going to happen & if you plan on running to the authorities over every single bite

you will find yourself calling them quite often 

I seriously don't think you should be working as a groomer if you can't deal with being bitten.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jun 4, 2009)

I am a Shar-pei owner, and I know the breed very well. Although I don't know this dog personally I can say it was _probably_ not the dogs fault. If anything it would be the owners fault. I have two dogs, a girl which is very skittish with new people who would rather run away that try and bite anything or anyone and a boy who is very weary of new people. He may snap if someone comes up to him too quickly and he doesn't see them coming (their sight is not the best), but he would never perposely attack someone. For this reason I NEVER leave my dog alone with strange people.

If this is your first time meeting the dog and you were taking it away from it's safe place it could have freaked out. But the owner should know this and should have stayed with the dog, and maybe even walked the dog out to the wash area himself. Also personally my dogs don't like water, I have to drag them to the bath and my big boy does the spread legs thing when I try to lift him into the bath. So a combination of taking him away to water without his owner may have been a few triggers.

I would suggest to the owner to muzzle on future washes, or make sure he is with the dog at all times. Not all Shar-pei's are aggressive, but they do have the capability to hurt someone if they wanted to, big mouths and all. Although with all my time spent with other breeders/owners and their dogs I've never come across one that's tried to bite someone unprevoked. 

Don't put the whole blame on the dog, maybe speak to the owner, seems like he shouldn't own one to begin with. These dogs require a lot of time with training and obedience, and for things like washing they need a lot of patience. So maybe a combined effort with muzzles and the owner's effort might make future visits a lot more comfortable for both dog and groomer.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 4, 2009)

shooshoo said:


> nup, deffinately not a fear bite. and it wasn't 'foldy-skin rolly dog' and hes not blind. the fact his he bit me, with every intention of doing me damage, plain and simply, and i feel he is in the hands of an irresponsible owner.
> 
> blah. boils my blood.


...no, he bit you because he hates baths. From everything that you have said, he doesn't seem like an aggressive dog at all. You were taking him to the bath, and you noticed he resented that, and he spun around and bit you. I'm not suprised that he did that at all.. If he was aggressive he would have been staring you down, baring his front teeth, growling and lunging at you.. THAT is aggressive. Not a nip on the thumb on the way to the dreaded bath.

When you work with animals you run a risk of being hurt.. do you think I can report a client's dog when it bites me while I'm giving it an injection for being aggressive? I don't think so, it's just a hazard of the job.


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Bite*

Some if not all Sharpei's (known as Chinese fighting dogs) are prone to skin infections that they will physically bite/scratch at and sometimes they make themselves so red roar and sore that it bleeds.

You could also ask the owner (if this is possible) if the dog has even been washed before. This may be the reason the dog did strike out and bite - it may have feared being placed in the dog wash after a bad experience.

You have a moral obligation to report it to Council. Council but since it has occured and you have stated that the dog has never been an issue possibly means that he feared having the bath.

I know it's a hazard of the job that you chance getting bitten but reporting dog attacks/dog bites is a vital way Councils record data.

Hope this does'nt throw you off in anyway.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 4, 2009)

shamous1 said:


> You have a moral obligation to report it to Council. Council needs to know. This may not be the first time and like others have mentioned it could be a kid next time.
> 
> I know it's a hazard of the job that you chance getting bitten but reporting dog attacks/dog bites is a vital way Councils record data.
> 
> .



Qld councils take a hard line on dog bites, their version of recording data is by slapping a dangerous dog charge on the owner, the owner then has to pay costly registration fees and build a suitable enclosure within the backyard ( lockable dog-run), this is a costly exercise and often owners take the easier option... this can also happen if your dog bites another dog, they hand them out willy nilly.


----------



## Troyster (Jun 4, 2009)

Im sorry,but you do sound like an amateur.You quite clearly handled the situation very poorly with zero preparation and thought for yours and the dogs well being.
I dont think you understand the psychology of dogs very well at all and believe you have chosen this as a career because it "seems like fun" spending your days playing with dogs.
As the owner of 2 dogs deemed "Dangerous breed" dogs i can tell you that presuming they will do what you wont will only end in disaster.Perhaps you should stick to bathing the "fluffy" little ankle biters in future and i would advise muzzlig them also as a extra precaution.


----------



## herpheaven (Jun 4, 2009)

As an owner of large breed dogs (some will refer to them as dangerous) it needs to be understood what is aggression and what is a fear response. How often do we see small dogs snarling, bearing teeth and lunging at people, no one cares, however if it is a larger dog that lunges while its tail is wagging wanting to play everyone thinks its going to kill them.

However I do not believe that a person should expect to get a bite if they work with dogs, especially if the owner is present.

There may well be other ways to handle the situation but as none of us were there we can only go on what you have said. If you report it to the authorities there will be a knee jerk reaction, I can guarentee you that if it was a small breed dog you wouldn't hear about it, but large "dangerous" breed dogs will get negative media.

Your boss should be informed of the situation so they can take it up with the owner if they wish, you can simply refuse to work with the dog unless it is muzzled. Your boss will loose business if you complain, people wont trust the business with their dogs! The word would spread very fast.


----------



## euphorion (Jun 4, 2009)

Snakehandler, your response was probably one of the most useful to me so far. 
Firstly, yes my boss is fully aware of the circumstances surrounding the incident, she was on scene minutes afterwards and was the one to personally inform the owner that we would no longer wash his dog due to the risk of further injury. Also, she personally advised me to report the bite to the council, she has many years experience in the industry and in dog training and this bite is the worst she has seen. She has no fear of losing customers over this, our customer base is loyal and confident in our abilities, not to mention that this is the first dog to bite while simply being led to the bath. The only other bites we have are from little dogs that are simply being rude, and nothing more than a nip. We do muzzle dogs that come to us to have their coats shaved due to severe matting which is causing the animal pain, in which case we do not touch the dog until the owner has muzzled it. 
And frankly, just because I work in an animal related industry does NOT mean I should expect to get bitten. I can handle getting bitten, I get scratched quite badly all the time, but those animals have no intention of harming me. As I have stated previously, I am worried about this animal doing damage to a child. I am appalled to see such comments as ‘suck it up’, since when was it acceptable for a dog to bite? I was not threatening the dog or its owner, I was not acting nervous, and I was not encouraging a bite through inappropriate behaviour. As far as I interpret the situation the animal believed itself to be dominant over myself because I was not permitted to enter the property by the owner when the animal was, when I challenged it by forcing it to walk with me towards the bath (and by this I mean simply leading it to the bath on a leash) when it did not want to, it felt the need to reassert its dominance, hence the bite.
I have no personal vendetta against this animal and as I have stated the last thing I want is for it to be destroyed. On calling the council I have been informed that the animal already has a record, I was not given specifics but I was told that the animal is often reported as roaming outside the owner’s property and is known to menace walkers and their dogs.
And no, I am not blaming the dog, I am blaming the owner, as the above point explains. The owner needs to take appropriate care to ensure his animals are not a danger to other people, and if that means he needs to have a fine slapped on him for this then so be it.


----------



## cockney red (Jun 4, 2009)

shooshoo said:


> Snakehandler, your response was probably one of the most useful to me so far.
> Firstly, yes my boss is fully aware of the circumstances surrounding the incident, she was on scene minutes afterwards and was the one to personally inform the owner that we would no longer wash his dog due to the risk of further injury. Also, she personally advised me to report the bite to the council, she has many years experience in the industry and in dog training and this bite is the worst she has seen. She has no fear of losing customers over this, our customer base is loyal and confident in our abilities, not to mention that this is the first dog to bite while simply being led to the bath. The only other bites we have are from little dogs that are simply being rude, and nothing more than a nip. We do muzzle dogs that come to us to have their coats shaved due to severe matting which is causing the animal pain, in which case we do not touch the dog until the owner has muzzled it.
> And frankly, just because I work in an animal related industry does NOT mean I should expect to get bitten. I can handle getting bitten, I get scratched quite badly all the time, but those animals have no intention of harming me. As I have stated previously, I am worried about this animal doing damage to a child. I am appalled to see such comments as ‘suck it up’, since when was it acceptable for a dog to bite? I was not threatening the dog or its owner, I was not acting nervous, and I was not encouraging a bite through inappropriate behaviour. As far as I interpret the situation the animal believed itself to be dominant over myself because I was not permitted to enter the property by the owner when the animal was, when I challenged it by forcing it to walk with me towards the bath (and by this I mean simply leading it to the bath on a leash) when it did not want to, it felt the need to reassert its dominance, hence the bite.
> I have no personal vendetta against this animal and as I have stated the last thing I want is for it to be destroyed. On calling the council I have been informed that the animal already has a record, I was not given specifics but I was told that the animal is often reported as roaming outside the owner’s property and is known to menace walkers and their dogs.
> And no, I am not blaming the dog, I am blaming the owner, as the above point explains. The owner needs to take appropriate care to ensure his animals are not a danger to other people, and if that means he needs to have a fine slapped on him for this then so be it.


Shooshoo, firstly, you should, in your job, muzzle all dogs, until you trust their temperament, and secondly repeat the first step. In my experience of dog owners, do not trust any of them with your bodily health, as most aint got the foggiest idea. With very few exceptions, owners are the cause of dog aggression, they should know their dog, you dont..


----------



## euphorion (Jun 4, 2009)

Agreed cockney, i have already spoken to my boss about having a full set of muzzles assigned to the mobile hydrobath.


----------



## Serpentor (Jun 4, 2009)

Troyster said:


> How quick we all are to blame the breed of dog when really it is the owner who is at fault for numerous reasons.
> Perhaps the dog is freightened of being bathed, or perhaps if it was a dog you are unfamiliar with you should have asked the owner a few questions first about his dogs history,and maybe played with the animal for a few minutes first to gain its trust.
> I think alot of the responsibility lies with you as you didnt do any research into the dog you were about to bath, which can be a stressful experience for a nervous dog, and wouldnt the odd bite here and there be part and parcel of the job?Perhaps you can take something away from this and be better prepared next time you wash a dog you dont know.


So you suggest that she should play with the dog for a few minutes, and spend time researching every breed, (and by this I assume you would include all cross breeds as well, or your statement seems obsolete) and still be expected to charge a reasonable rate and perform baths at short notice? If this dog hadn't bitten before, the owner wouldn't have been so indifferent about the bite. Clearly the owner is negligent and hasn't bothered to properly train the dog.



shered said:


> If this dog has never bitten anyone before you, could it be that it could sense that you were nervous by having never washed it before. If you were, it would sense this and behave very differently to ordinary behaviour. IMO it is your boss and the person supervising you who are at fault for not educating you correctly into animal behaviours and responses. It might pay for you to research the behaviours of each breed that you will be washing the next day so you are better prepared. Your boss should also have given you several different sizes of muzzle and it would be a good thing to muzzle every dog you haven't washed before until you are confident with them and they have gotten to know you. This is definately a work cover report as its your boss' negligence in training you. By reporting this particular animal to other authorities, I think your boss would be in trouble. The animals owner assumes that they are having someone who is well trained to handle all types of animals - this is what they are paying for.
> 
> I hope that your hand is going ok. If there is any soreness, swelling or redness, you must go to a doctor and get some antibiotic treatment and testing for nerve/ligament damage. Look after yourself first and foremost.


See above comment. Also, I can tell you now that Shooshoo is a very experienced dog/animal handler. It is not my belief that her actions caused the dog to act in that way



midnightserval said:


> You work as a dog washer and it never occured to you that you will get bitten???
> Thats like owning a snake and expecting to never get a scratch... Then when it happens, getting out the shovel....
> 
> Why do people jump to conclusions that a dog will attack a child??
> ...


As Shooshoo said, when did it become ok for dogs to bite? These animals are supposed to be domesticated. When owners take on the responsibility of owning a dog, they also take on the responsibility of taking adequate measures to ensure this sort of behaviour never happens. Just look at what happens to noobs who come on here after buying a snake and then ask for advice about handling and keeping requirements. They get flamed or ignored. Talk about double standards. Buying a dog is no small commitment.



kakariki said:


> You get bitten by a Sharpei & all you get is a hole on your thumb......That isn't aggression! Seriously.......you are in the wrong job if you are worried about a bite like that! A Sharpei is not a small dog & IF it meant business, which it clearly did not, you have way more than a hole! Maybe a wee bit of over reaction on your part imo. That said, I would submit an accident report in case it gets infected & you need to make a claim.


Once again, a bite is a bite. The animal intended to do damage, and it is likely to do so again.



JasonL said:


> Personally, I'd just suck it up and live with it, some dogs bite, nothing new about that. I would of (before or soon after getting the job) sought information about what action the company you work for does in such a situation as far as payment and health care go, but as a dog washer you are working with animals with big mouths, sharp teeth and primative minds...you have to expect to be bitten from time to time..... yes yes yes, the owner should not have got the dog washed if it was an edgy dog, but dobbing him into the council isn't the way to go imo, as there is a good chance the dog will face the needle... If someone lets their aggressive dog wander the streets or out the front of their house, yes, report them, but accidents will happen from time to time, and just because a dog may bite, still dosn't make it dangerous, as any dog can bite. Did you ask the owner about the dogs temperment before going near it? I would of.


Of course any dog can bite. Doesn't mean they should! The owner has a responsibility to inform ANYBODY who interacts with this dangerous dog that it is edgy and may bite. 



JasonL said:


> Have you spoken about reporting the dog to your boss??? you may want to before you do it, as repercussions may come back onto the company and you may find yourself out of work....just a thought.


How exactly will repercussions come back onto the company when clearly the owner of the dog is at fault?



dragozz said:


> SERIOUSLY, get a new job. You are obviously delusional if you think every dog will come to you for a biscuit. Get a reality check. You should not be working with dogs at all IMO. It just looks like you are trying to blame the dog for what happened and not yourself for not taking precautions.


Dogs_should_not_bite! No excuses!



red-devil said:


> Before you started your employment, Did they train you in the correct handling techniques for all different breeds, if so, how and where?
> 
> What do you know about the sharpei's charecteristics and did you take that into account when approaching, greeting and handling the animal?


Blaming the breed of dog is a cop-out. At the end of the day, if the owner buys a breed of dog, they should know if it tends to be aggressive and should train it out of them from day one. You can't rely on breed of dog to make an assessment about how they will behave. Only the owner can tell you for sure.



Troyster said:


> Im sorry,but you do sound like an amateur.You quite clearly handled the situation very poorly with zero preparation and thought for yours and the dogs well being.
> I dont think you understand the psychology of dogs very well at all and believe you have chosen this as a career because it "seems like fun" spending your days playing with dogs.
> As the owner of 2 dogs deemed "Dangerous breed" dogs i can tell you that presuming they will do what you wont will only end in disaster.Perhaps you should stick to bathing the "fluffy" little ankle biters in future and i would advise muzzlig them also as a extra precaution.


Get off your high horse. What makes you jump to the conclusion that she's chosen this as a job just because it "seems like fun".

You say that presuming dogs will do what you want will end in disaster? I assume this comes from your personal experience, otherwise you wouldn't stand by it? Learn how to train a dog properly before you comment on the behaviour of a poorly trained dog in the hands of an experienced handler.



shooshoo said:


> And frankly, just because I work in an animal related industry does NOT mean I should expect to get bitten. I can handle getting bitten, I get scratched quite badly all the time, but those animals have no intention of harming me. As I have stated previously, I am worried about this animal doing damage to a child. I am appalled to see such comments as ‘suck it up’, since when was it acceptable for a dog to bite? I was not threatening the dog or its owner, I was not acting nervous, and I was not encouraging a bite through inappropriate behaviour. As far as I interpret the situation the animal believed itself to be dominant over myself because I was not permitted to enter the property by the owner when the animal was, when I challenged it by forcing it to walk with me towards the bath (and by this I mean simply leading it to the bath on a leash) when it did not want to, it felt the need to reassert its dominance, hence the bite.
> I have no personal vendetta against this animal and as I have stated the last thing I want is for it to be destroyed. On calling the council I have been informed that the animal already has a record, I was not given specifics but I was told that the animal is often reported as roaming outside the owner’s property and is known to menace walkers and their dogs.
> And no, I am not blaming the dog, I am blaming the owner, as the above point explains. The owner needs to take appropriate care to ensure his animals are not a danger to other people, and if that means he needs to have a fine slapped on him for this then so be it.


Amen.


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Good suggestion*



shooshoo said:


> Agreed cockney, i have already spoken to my boss about having a full set of muzzles assigned to the mobile hydrobath.



The muzzle suggestion was a good one. I'd be getting the owners to place them on the dogs though. If you attempt to place a muzzle ona dog that does'nt really know you you might actually cop a bite on the face.


----------



## dragozz (Jun 4, 2009)

Serpentor said:


> Dogs_should_not_bite! No excuses!




Delusional. Any dog can potentially bite. Just like any person can throw a punch or push or shove.


----------



## euphorion (Jun 4, 2009)

dragozz said:


> Delusional. Any dog can potentially bite. Just like any person can throw a punch or push or shove.



any dog can bite, should they? no. theres a difference. and thats why people get arrested for assault...


----------



## dragozz (Jun 4, 2009)

I didn't say they should. I'm saying they CAN and you have to expect that some will. You should know that is an animal. 

oh here is an idea....

Why don't we all eliminate our snakes? What if one escapes?! it can potentially strangle us! :shock:Lets call the council because it bit us..... and maybe now it can strike and kill a baby! 

IT'S AN ANIMAL- makes no difference what animal it is.


----------



## tooninoz (Jun 4, 2009)

shooshoo said:


> Hi all,The second dog wasn't having any of it and as i was leading him to the bath he turned around and bit me.



There's your answer. Most of those dog washers have no real idea how to deal with dogs and fall into it out of misplaced emotions. 
As you stated, the dog_ "wasn't having any of it"_, yet you still forced it against it's will to make a buck. A tiny puncture to the thumb (which was nothing more than a warning - it didn't grab you by the Achilles and drag you down nor gnaw on your throat etc) and you want to report it. To whom?

I'd suggest you get a basic understanding of dogs and their inherent nature before you embark upon a career you are not suited to. It's not the dog, it's you.

Jeez, if I had my way, dog washers would be banned anyway. Washing your dog is a basic responsibility of dog ownership, and gives you a chance to look for ticks and skin disorders etc, and anyone that reckons they haven't time to wash? You're having a laugh!


----------



## djfreshy (Jun 4, 2009)

This year I celebrate 20 wonderful years of being a "canine beautician" lol. I have had many bites in my time, but only 1 really bad one. Most dogs will bite out of fear rather than aggression.My advice to you shooshoo is to not report the incident. If you are going to report every dog that gives you a bit of cheek your reputation will be ruined in no time. People will be fearful to book in dogs just in case "fluffy has a temper tantrum! The problem with most dogs is the owners, not the dogs themselves. And I must say some dog groomers arent doing the dog justice either. Greeting dogs with a handful of treats and pats is not a good idea in my opinion. These things should be used as rewards only. Assert yourself immediatly with the dog so that he knows you are boss. If you receive the behaviour you want ONLY THEN reward. I am privliged to have many clients who have been kicked out of numerous grooming salons for their behaviour. And I havent had to use a muzzle for years!. Not only do we have to be groomers, but also vets and psychologists all at the same time!


----------



## Sarah24 (Jun 4, 2009)

I think that the stuff said in the previous three posts are completely correct. The dog was probably just being defensive because it didnt want a bath. And yes, you must remember that it is an animal and their nature is different to that of a human. 
Then again, if the owner or its previous groomers can confirm that it is a "repeated offender" and a generally agressive dog by nature; then you should report it to the council/police/rspca (not sure who handles it in brisbane). But don't be too hasty in choosing whether to report it or not.


----------



## Pythonking (Jun 4, 2009)

All viable responses have been said shooshoo, getting bitten sucks big time.. And the worst thing yet after asking a few morally based questions on what you should do, you get slapped by unintelligent incoherent gibberish from members about how you don't know your job and its really your fault.. I really believe that an IQ test should be conducted before being allowed to join specifically this forum.

If you don't have anything constructive to say guys and just want to flame someone to make yourself feel better, go see a psychologist and get some prozac


----------



## Stergo (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't think you should report it. The dog just bit as it was being led to do something it didn't want to do not just randomly bit you because you were walking past. I'm for you being compensated but i would say that would be from your work as it should no doubt be a occupation hazard at times and they should be covered but hope you get the result you're after whichever way you go.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 4, 2009)

shooshoo said:


> And frankly, just because I work in an animal related industry does NOT mean I should expect to get bitten.


...yes you should.



shooshoo said:


> As I have stated previously, I am worried about this animal doing damage to a child.


That would be a sound argument, if a child grabbed its leash and tried to hydrobath it against its will 



shooshoo said:


> I am appalled to see such comments as ‘suck it up’, since when was it acceptable for a dog to bite?


It's not acceptable for a dog to bite if you aren't doing anything to the dog.. If you were walking across the street and the dog came charging out of its yard and bit you - that is unacceptable. If the dog bites you because you are forcing it into an activity it does not like, that is a completely different kettle of fish. 

I am a veterinary student. When I go on prac and immunise dogs, take their blood, scrape their skin, clip their nails, restrain them against their will etc etc and they have a go at me.. do you think I kick the clients out, tell them to find somewhere else to go? Do you think I get on the phone to the council and report an aggressive dog? No of course not, that is absurd.




shooshoo said:


> I was not threatening the dog or its owner ... and I was not encouraging a bite through inappropriate behaviour.


You were forcing the dog against its will to do something it does not like.. it reacted by lashing out at you ... once. That does NOT constitute 'aggressive dog' status. An aggressive dog would have been on you like a cat on a mouse, biting, growling, shaking and not letting go. You weren't subject to an aggressive dog attack, you got bitten.


----------



## adz1604 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a Sharpei and have done for quite a few years. He doesn't like water of any kind nor does he like other animals, but he does love people. So as an owner what do you do? Keep him in a yard, walk him on a leash, wash him myself. This incident lies solely on the owner and it should be him that is reported not the animal. The owner of any animal that doesn't know / understand there pet should be dealt with


----------



## tooninoz (Jun 4, 2009)

Pythonking said:


> All viable responses have been said shooshoo, getting bitten sucks big time.. And the worst thing yet after asking a few morally based questions on what you should do, you get slapped by unintelligent incoherent gibberish from members about how you don't know your job and its really your fault.. I really believe that an IQ test should be conducted before being allowed to join specifically this forum.
> 
> If you don't have anything constructive to say guys and just want to flame someone to make yourself feel better, go see a psychologist and get some prozac



Your post and your signature have a kinda ironic bent :lol:


----------



## snakehandler (Jun 4, 2009)

So many people here are willing to judge shooshoo, her abilities, her intentions and the situation without even knowing her or the actual event. Unless you know the person why do this...what does it achieve, she was after advice about an incident and instead gets judged.

I have seen many "calm" animals turn on their owner, let alone someone who is grooming them, given the breed of dog is a fighting dog and the concerns that she has expressed, then the owner of the dog grooming business is the one that should make the final call about reporting the incident or not. If it is to be followed up on then be prepared to be honest.


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Agree*



snakehandler said:


> So many people here are willing to judge shooshoo, her abilities, her intentions and the situation without even knowing her or the actual event. Unless you know the person why do this...what does it achieve, she was after advice about an incident and instead gets judged.
> 
> I have seen many "calm" animals turn on their owner, let alone someone who is grooming them, given the breed of dog is a fighting dog and the concerns that she has expressed, then the owner of the dog grooming business is the one that should make the final call about reporting the incident or not. If it is to be followed up on then be prepared to be honest.



Here, here. Any dog can turn on anyone for whatever reason. Sure shoshoo is in a job that can make you prone to misfortune but we don't know her, we were not there on the day in question. It's not fair to judge her like she is being judged.

The dog has bitten. Whether or not it should be reported is a question that only she and her fellow workers/boss can decide. Give her a break.

We all learn from our mistake and will do so until the day we die. Could a muzzle have been placed on the dog? sure. Could the owner have done it? sure. Should shooshoo have taken the dog towards the hydrobath or should the owener have done it? in hindsight probably the owner.

Should the bite be reported? Possibly....the dog may have bitten before.

Just because shooshoo reports a dog for a bite does'nt mean she is trying to get the onwer in the poo and it certainly does not mean that the dog needs to be put down.

it can be explained that hte dog has never bitten before. It can be expplained that the dog has always been of excellent character etc etc. Shooshoo can explain that she does not want any action taken against the owner or dog but that up to her to decide. I don't believe that anywhere has Shooshoo implied that the dog should be destroyed which may warrant a hostile response.

Some people need to take a look at the bigger picture and get off their high horse, instead of just bagging the crap out of someone when they don't know the person or the situation.

It ****'s me to tears when people post asking for advice and they get shot down. This is the point!!!!!!!!!! They have asked for advice......not to be scolded like a little kid.

This happens far too much here on APS and is a real reason why we have lost so many decent herpers and there for lost a great deal of our knowledge base and hence we now have so much mis-information going on.

I hope the dog only bit as a fear response of being bathed when it may have been distressed as a result of a previous similiar event. I hope it does'nt bite again. I hope this has'nt scared you off in anyway and I truely hope that people don't be so quick to judge.


----------



## shered (Jun 5, 2009)

Snakehandler, there are many good idea's, opinions & learnings from others experiences within this thread. Shooshoo DID ask for advice, opinions. These have been given by ppl that have taken the time to read through the forum and felt that they had something to give. Good or bad, they are "opinions". Shooshoo needs only to read the constructive idea's thoughts that are of benefit to her, and ignore the others. I am not being narky, but when you ask such an open question, you must be prepared for the good and the bad


----------



## red-devil (Jun 5, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *red-devil*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Firstly, where did i blame the breed of dog? I simply asked if they were trained in correct handling techniques for various breeds.
I would be the last to lay blame against an entire breed, so get your facts straight.

Secondly, YES you can make a "General assesment" of what you will be dealing with going by breed alone ie you will be expecting Large/small dog , Long coat/Short coat, general behavioural traits (hyper, placid, guardian, etc etc) But NO you can NEVER rely on breed information when dealing with individuals, and to make the assumption you or I would or could is ludicrous.
Each and Every dog is different and will act and react in simulated situations very differently.


Thirdly - For all those out there believing this Misconception that the Sharpei IS or WAS a Chinese Fighting Dog, Is WRONG! 
You will find if you look into it (Not just pick up a TDF book in your local petshop lol) That this Common misconception started when the dog was exported fromits native homeland and the only information that was obtained in those times was in chinese, the translation was lost somehow and they were left under the impression the Sharpei was a Chinese Fighting Dog. This has been shown to be false.


----------



## OdessaStud (Jun 5, 2009)

Shooshoo you did ask for advise but then stated that you had already decided what you were going to do.??? I was one of the first mobile groomers in Australia and I had a few bites over the years, to begin with you should have been given muzzles that is the fault of your boss, there should have been a first aid kit in your van so you could attend to your wound straight away, and not rely on the owner for detol.The fact that others from your company have washed this dog and haven't been bitten is a concern, maybe your method differs from what the dog is used to??? You should be covered by work cover so out of pocket issues should be minimal. Working with any animal has its risks as im sure you are aware,we all get complacent at times that's human nature the same as it is animal nature to react in the only way they know how.


----------



## nightowl (Jun 5, 2009)

Pythonking said:


> All viable responses have been said shooshoo, getting bitten sucks big time.. And the worst thing yet after asking a few morally based questions on what you should do, you get slapped by unintelligent incoherent gibberish from members about how you don't know your job and its really your fault.. I really believe that an IQ test should be conducted before being allowed to join specifically this forum.
> 
> If you don't have anything constructive to say guys and just want to flame someone to make yourself feel better, go see a psychologist and get some prozac



here, here ..... there are way too many keyboard commando's trying to prove something....


----------



## FAY (Jun 5, 2009)

Tis thread is going downhill.....best to close it.


----------

